# BCS: Ružice



## Necsus

Hello again.
Can you tell me what kind of cake _ružice_ is? The English subtitles simply say 'Ruzica cakes'... Here are the lines:

LUNA: Ko još danas tuca orahe, neno draga? 
NENA: K’o da bi mi ružice ispale kako treba sa onim njihovim gotovim smećem. Nema ružice bez dobrog oraha. A nema ni neninog bajrama bez ružica. 

And the English subtitles:

LUNA - Who still cracks their own walnuts, Grandma?
GRANDMOTHER - My Ruzica cakes would not taste right if I used store-bought junk. You can't make Ruzica without good walnuts. And Eid isn't the same without my Ruzica cakes.

I also need to know what kind of feast _Eid_ (_bajrama_, I suppose) is, but I'll open a new thread for that.
 
Thanks!


----------



## DenisBiH

Well, it's not exactly a cake...more of a sweet pastry.

If you've ever had _baklava_, then _ružice _would taste similar, but they have a different form. Here is a photo.

For those trying to pronounce it, including those B/C/S native speakers that may not be familiar with it, the sweet is accented ružìce, in contrast to rùžice ("little roses").


----------



## Necsus

Thank you, Denis. So I suppose I have to use the original name in Italian too...


----------



## Orlin

Da li je _ružìce_ pl. tantum ženskog roda?


----------



## DenisBiH

Necsus said:


> Thank you, Denis. So I suppose I have to use the original name in Italian too...




Perhaps, but I wouldn't be surprised if you had something similar in Italian cuisine. I can't link to another forum here, but if you do this search, look for the result "Italian 'Baklava?'", supposedly there may be a similar Italian/Sicilian sweet according to comments there.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Da li je _ružìce_ pl. tantum ženskog roda?




Ne, ima i jednina, ali se za samo slatko obično koristi množina.


----------



## Necsus

DenisBiH said:


> Perhaps, but I wouldn't be surprised if you had something similar in Italian cuisine. I can't link to another forum here, but if you do this search, look for the result "Italian 'Baklava?'", supposedly there may be a similar Italian/Sicilian sweet according to comments there.


Sorry, I'm not sure, are you saying I can use indifferently _baklava_ or _ružìce _for the Bairam's sweets? However I think I'll use the original name.


----------



## DenisBiH

Necsus said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure, are you saying I can use indifferently _baklava_ or _ružìce _for the Bairam's sweets?.




No, just that there may be an Italian equivalent somewhere in the cookbooks. I see that there is something called roselline that seems to have a similar shape, if not ingredients. Anyway, probably best to stick with the original name, as you say.


----------



## Necsus

Yes. Thank you very much, Denis!


----------

